# Taming and Bonding process



## JamieXPXP (Jul 3, 2018)

im currently in the process of trying to tame two untamed females at the moment and so far its going ok.

ive had Mimi for around a month and Macy for a week. Mimi will eat out of my hand willingly if i put my hand infront of her with food, Macy will only do it if Mimi is. 

i can pet and get Mimi to hop onto my finger for a few seconds but will not fly to me and cant get her to leave the cage. Macy loves being out of the cage but will not return to the cage unless i can get her to hop onto a perch or something similar and take her to the cage. 

Macy will also hop onto my figure longer then Mimi will. i try to encourage them both with millets. wasnt really planning on taming Macy quite yet but it just sort a happened.

anyways if anyone has any tips, suggestions, etc then im open to hearing them!


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Both of your budgies have not been with you very long and I think you're expecting too much from them too soon. I certainly can see a lot of potential in both, but I'd just relax a bit and go more slowly. They need to feel more relaxed with you, and their relatively new environment. Back off on having them come out of the cage, their safe place, and just spend more time around them without interacting in their cage. When they start coming to you in their cage when you're on the outside of their cage, will show you that they're ready for more direct contact. Just take your time. Enjoy them.


----------



## JamieXPXP (Jul 3, 2018)

really? then i will back off a bit i didnt realize i was going too fast! thanks for letting me know


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Taming budgies does tend to take a considerable amount of time and patience. Remember that they’re essentially wild small prey animals, and it makes more sense . Good post by Phil. Read your budgies’ body language and respect what they’re telling you. You’ll be okay.. they’re just new, and especially those who haven’t been around humans much before you will be extra wary.


----------



## JamieXPXP (Jul 3, 2018)

yeah im just not used to having to tame animals since most pets are domesticated. i try to interact with them once a day for a few mins but i have cutted it down as phil suggested. i have seen a change in their behaviour.

they are a lot more active and noisy especially when i come home from work and after i cover their cage for the night.


----------

